# lights



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi I just got a 55 gallon tank and I'm I planning a planted freshwater community tank

I'm thinking of buying lighting..

either

Coralife F/W T-5 Aqualight Double Strip Light-48" (28 watts each bulb)
http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA...3/cl0/coralifefwt5aqualightdoublestriplight48

would this be considered low/medium or high lighting for my tank?

or

Coralife Freshwater Aqualight- 48" Power Compact Light-2 x 65W
http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA...fefreshwateraqualight48powercompactlight2x65w
but that's really expensive..

would the second one be worth the expense? do I need it?

edit: used the sticky to calculate that the cheap T5's would get me low to moderate lighting and the second option would get me medium to high lighting ...


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Also consider the price of the replacement bulbs later on.

Is this the replacement for the 28w? http://www.bigalsonline.ca/StoreCat...ery=Coralife+bulb&queryType=0&hits=12&offset=

And for the 65w bulb? http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA...coralifecolormax6700k65wpowercompactlampstpin

You could use a T-8 shoplight on the tank. Shoplights are not considered the nicest looking of fixtures but they are a lot cheaper.
http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/browse/3/HouseHome/Lighting/FluorescentLighting/PRD~0523243P/48-in.%2BFluorescent%2BShop%2BLight%252C%2BT8.jsp

Also the watts per gallon applies to T12's so add 41% to the total wattage of T8's
http://woo.gotdns.com/Aquarium/Lighting.htm


----------



## neturines (Nov 16, 2009)

Glad to hear you're using this: I plan to keep it much more aggressively up-to-date than has been the case in the past, but don't hesitate to let me know if you find errors or need clarifications.


----------



## j2quinn (Nov 23, 2006)

i purchased two double strip t5 shop lights from homedepot and removed the ballasts. added a workhorse 7 ballast to power 4 t5ho bulbs. cost is about 160 bucks or so but you have quality parts and easily replaceable parts. i don't think the ballast that comes with coralife are quality components.


----------



## millermin (Jan 12, 2010)

j2quinn said:


> i purchased two double strip t5 shop lights from homedepot and removed the ballasts. added a workhorse 7 ballast to power 4 t5ho bulbs. cost is about 160 bucks or so but you have quality parts and easily replaceable parts. i don't think the ballast that comes with coralife are quality components.


where to buy t5 ho ballast? and how much?


----------



## millermin (Jan 12, 2010)

okoolo said:


> Hi I just got a 55 gallon tank and I'm I planning a planted freshwater community tank
> 
> I'm thinking of buying lighting..
> 
> ...


what about this?

http://sunblasterlighting.com/

they have a store in Burlington. $36.0 for a 36" single fixture with bulb of 6400K. $34.0 for 24". and you can buy more to connect together, or make a wood or pvc case for nice looking.


----------



## j2quinn (Nov 23, 2006)

millermin said:


> where to buy t5 ho ballast? and how much?


reefperfection and others.. like torbram sell t5ho units.. you just need to know the brand and model.


----------



## j2quinn (Nov 23, 2006)

millermin said:


> what about this?
> 
> http://sunblasterlighting.com/
> 
> they have a store in Burlington. $36.0 for a 36" single fixture with bulb of 6400K. $34.0 for 24". and you can buy more to connect together, or make a wood or pvc case for nice looking.


not a bad idea. i was more concern with using quality parts. workhorses are just some of the best electronic ballasts made. does that single fixture include a bulb? cause i would love to find out where they get their t5ho 6500K bulbs from. I have had a hard time acquiring 6500K t5HO bulbs that aren't made by corallife or others aquarium related brands.


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

you don't think coralife makes decent bulbs?


----------



## j2quinn (Nov 23, 2006)

okoolo said:


> you don't think coralife makes decent bulbs?


it isnt that. i want choice or rather selection. as well, price. i think corallife bulbs are expensive.


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

hmm which company would you recommend?


----------



## j2quinn (Nov 23, 2006)

okoolo said:


> hmm which company would you recommend?


there are many, however, all are for reef setups and do not make lower Kelvin bulbs. for freshwater setups.. i would not advise using such bulbs. I spoke to some reps at homedepot and they told me phillips and other brands have no intention of supplying anything higher than 4000K bulbs in T5 format. thus, t5ho is even harder to find. right now i have nothing to really recommend as i can't find a supplier for t5ho's that are 6500K other than corallife


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Not sure if this helps but in the 6000-6700K range...BA's has:

Current:
http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/ctl3664/cp17954/si2984667/cl0/currentusat554watt67000kbulb48

Aquatic Life:
http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/ctl3664/cp17954/si4055286/cl0/aquaticlife54w6000kt5bulb48

MOPS has:

Geissmann Midday:
http://www.mops.ca/cgi-bin/SoftCart...nt.html?L+scstore+nzqn6747ff007800+1263608644


----------



## millermin (Jan 12, 2010)

j2quinn said:


> not a bad idea. i was more concern with using quality parts. workhorses are just some of the best electronic ballasts made. does that single fixture include a bulb? cause i would love to find out where they get their t5ho 6500K bulbs from. I have had a hard time acquiring 6500K t5HO bulbs that aren't made by corallife or others aquarium related brands.


today, i went to visit that store in Burlington, light fixture including bulb and ballast, $36.00 for 36".but stainless reflector not included,it is $30.00-35.00.

bulb only $13.00 each, 6400K. more red, blue and green less.


----------



## TJM (Dec 23, 2009)

okoolo said:


> Coralife F/W T-5 Aqualight Double Strip Light-48" (28 watts each bulb)
> http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA...3/cl0/coralifefwt5aqualightdoublestriplight48


Little bit off topic but...I have this light and was wondering if it's normal for the coral bulb (pinkish) to be a lot dimmer than the white bulb.

Thanks.


----------

